# i need a transmission!!



## 425allroad (Nov 15, 2012)

looking for eyk auto or S4 6 speed manual, shoot me a message with what you got..
[email protected]


----------



## Tiny4cyl (Sep 5, 2011)

i have a honda transmission for a mdx or a civic i forgot


----------

